# Updated baby photos



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So the babies are getting really big now...Bubbles baby was 44g last night, Squiggles older baby was 43g and her younger one was 20g (she's a lutino and smaller than the other two. Younger too by 2-3 days.) But pins are coming in and now they cry at me all the time. The Pau d' Arco really worked. The lutinos poops were watery this morning but those seemed to have gotten more solid with this last poop. Anyways, here they are!!!


----------



## Tiffany24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Their very cute.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

They look very healthy! Good job! Hope all goes well and thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at those little cuties !!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what adorable babies


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  They are doing really well! Keep us posted on the little peanuts!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuzzy little creatures


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All of them are so cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Look at the Daddy beak overseeing you with the babies


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

So precious! Glad to see they are doing well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A couple days makes a huge difference lol. I only have pictures of the two older ones, but I'll get some of the lutino today. She jumped a lot yesterday in weight (18g the day before at empty to 30g yesterday with a full crop). It always makes me feel better when she gains as she's the smallest.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

Aww they look sooo cute ! congrats !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute! I'm glad they're doing well.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They look great Roxy!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Look great  so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long but I did promise updated pix of the lil lutino...she opened her eyes and is starting to get her pin feathers in. Got a little crest coming in now. Weights are good, Bubbles baby was 76g last night, Squiggles oldest was 69g and the lutino was 40g. So all steadily gaining every day.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The lutinos have that light jelly bean pink eye color....like they may be lutino pieds or lutino pearl pieds. They are all looking great.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just absolutely adorable!  They are looking really, really good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

They are very cute and growing fast!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its possible she's a lutino pied as dad is pied and mom could possibly be split to it (she's pearl so I can't tell). 

On another note, Bubbles baby looks like he's being plucked. I think Fuzzy is doing it as he plucked Snowball's last baby the first time around. But this is super early and the baby has a bald face except for his little yellow crest. Should I be worried or will he be fine with a little bit of plucking?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Roxie, you're getting babies early this year. I can't imagine having babies this early. I may put up one of the nest boxes though now that spring is almost here. I'd be careful with the pau d'arco, be sure not to use any sort of alka seltzer with it as the aspirin and pau d'arco will cause severe blood thinning, I lost a bunch of babies last year because I didn't research the side effects of the pau d'arco. 

I would keep an eye on the plucked baby and separate out the male doing it. Fuzzy's not the daddy right? Unless he is on eggs himself I'd just remove him and put him in time out and see if anyone else is plucking too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No Fuzzy is the daddy...I separate my pairs into breeding cages to give the pairs some privacy. I don't give alkaseltzer but thanks for the heads up, I didn't know that. The baby just looks like a vulture right now lol. I wouldn't have set them up so early except my hubby is deploying this spring (at least he's supposed to) and he wanted to see babies before he left. Its easier when he's here to help out!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

May I ask what the dosage is you use on the pau d'arco and why it was suggested? I haven't been on for a while so I don't know what sort of problem you had.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I lost all babies last year and the same thing was happening again this year. I got a necropsy done on a baby and they couldn't find anything wrong with it (no fungus, no bacteria, nothing.) This baby was from a pair that had previously raised a clutch for me successfully. The pau d' arco was suggested because the babies weren't making it and on top of it being an immune booster it also has antifungal/antibiotic properties. I give ten drops in the parent's drinking water as srtiels suggested. Since starting to administer it, all three babies (two from one pair and one baby from another) have been doing great with no more issues. Now I just have plucking from an impatient male to worry about.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, did she suggest an amount to formula too? I'm wondering because I still have my bottle from last year and I want to make sure I wasn't poisoning them by giving them too much. How big are your water bowls, and do you have the kind with alcohol or were you able to find it without?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I got the kind without...its with glycerite instead and I did some research and it said that glycerite is used to keep water from freezing for birds kept outside. So I figured it was safer than the alcohol. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27950 Here is the thread with all the dosage info that srtiels gave me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So here are the little monsters now...looks like I have one pearl pied, one wf cinnamon pearl, and a lutino. The pearl pied is the one being plucked by its parents (not sure if its just one or both) he looks quite bald the poor guy. The other two (from different parents) are very sweet and cuddly already, I will be rubbing one's chin and the other will come over and try to cuddle up against my hand. Very proud of my little group!


----------

